# faire fausse route (se tromper)



## Werner

Bonsoir / buenas tardes
Còmo traducir la expresiòn *faire fausse route*  ?
En el sentido de equivocarse p. ej. en la interpretaciòn de un hecho : _Je me suis rendu compte que je faisais fausse route._
... que estaba por mal camino. _  ??_
Gracias por toda sugestiòn
W


----------



## robert33

Tal vez : iba por un camino equivocado.


----------



## totor

O simplemente *estaba equivocado* o *erraba el camino* o *estaba cometiendo un desacierto*.


----------



## tandilense

Muchos años después, propongo esto por si puede ser útil a alguien más: ...que *cometía un error/una equivocación*, que *me equivocaba*.
¡Buen fin de semana!


----------



## swift

También “{ir/estar} mal encaminado”.

El diccionario da un par de opciones más: faire fausse route.


----------



## totor

Y ya que estamos: cometer un desacierto.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Y ya que estamos: cometer un desacierto.


Como decías en 2007. 😛😛


----------



## totor

¡Uy, cierto, en el # 3!


----------



## gvergara

Una variante que no he visto más arriba es _ir por mal camino_.


----------



## totor

Una buena opción.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

gvergara said:


> Una variante que no he visto más arriba es _ir por mal camino_.



Al menos en España, ir por mal camino nada tiene que ver con _faire fausse route _sino que significa (entre otras posibilidades) _être sur une mauvaise voie._


----------



## totor

gvergara said:


> ir por mal camino


está dicho en un sentido figurado, Athos, y es también lo que dice el CNRTL:


> _Au fig._ Se fourvoyer, prendre une mauvaise orientation, faire un choix erroné.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Ya sé lo que significa _faire fausse route_  y por ello insisto: no es lo mismo que ir por mal camino.

Por cierto, nuestro diccionario va en el mismo sentido:



*ir por mal camino* _loc verb_(ser vicioso, vil) (_figuré_)être sur la mauvaise voie _loc v_


----------



## totor

Pues yo no termino de entenderte, Athos  .

¿Tú dices que


Athos de Tracia said:


> être sur une mauvaise voie


y la locución que hoy nos reúne significan 2 cosas distintas?

Tal vez me equivoque, pero en mi opinión ambas tienen el mismo sentido figurado.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Pues yo no termino de entenderte, Athos  .



Estamos buscando traducciones para _*faire fausse route*_. Como tú bien propusiste en su día:



totor said:


> O simplemente *estaba equivocado* o *erraba el camino* o *estaba cometiendo un desacierto*.



que no tiene nada que ver con la propuesta de Gvergara.

Y lo que digo (y nuestro diccionario) es que ir por mal camino y _faire fausse route_ (andar equivocado) son cosas distintas.



> AU FIGURÉ Faire fausse route : se tromper dans les moyens, la méthode à employer.


route - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert

Ir por mal camino es _être sur la/une mauvaise voie _o también _sur la/une mauvaise pente. _Como dije antes, en España. No puedo opinar sobre su significado en otros países.

_



			Être sur la, une mauvaise pente.
		
Click to expand...

_


> Prendre une direction contraire aux exigences sociales, morales, qui risque d'entraîner quelqu'un à sa perte.


PENTE : Définition de PENTE


----------



## totor

¿Y tú dices que un francoparlante jamás utilizaría una por la otra?
¿Que si lo que está en juego es algo contrario a esas exigencias específicas, jamás diría 


Athos de Tracia said:


> _faire fausse route_ (andar equivocado)


?


----------



## Nanon

totor said:


> ¿Y tú dices que un francoparlante jamás utilizaría una por la otra?


Yo, por lo menos, no usaría _faire fausse route_ en el sentido de ser vicioso y vil o derogar las exigencias sociales. Sin embargo, existen algunos casos en que se utiliza una por la otra: le gouvernement _est sur la/une mauvaise voie _// le gouvernement _fait fausse route_.


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> existen algunos casos en que se utiliza una por la otra


¡Hola, Nanon!

Es obvio que ustedes tienen la última palabra en estos casos, pero mi impresión es que la línea entre ambas locuciones es muy fina, y que en el fondo es una cuestión de matices.


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> una cuestión de matices.


*Non,* même en insistant pour trouver une ressemblance !
Est-ce que tu dirais que "se tromper dans une recherche" (faire fausse route) et "être au bord de la délinquance" ( être sur une mauvaise voie / pente ) est une question de nuance ?


----------



## totor

No en tu ejemplo, JP, y precisamente a eso me refiero cuando digo matices: vale decir, dependiendo de cada situación específica.


----------

